# low sex drive 8 months after cycle



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

Hope this in right section ...

been cycling on off since 20 ( i no was young and very uneducated) now 25 done numerous test deca test tren cycles also orals in there dbol/oxyS but after finishing my last cycle things went horribly wrong did pct of nolva clomid and felt like absolute crap on pct which i no is normal but never felt that bad sex drive was none existant so went to see a endo did numerous bloods and said i was in range so left it at that but 8 months on my sex drive has improved but stil not anything like before i have suffered from gyno in previous cycles but lumps gone just puffy nipples another thing ive noticed is i have to be so strict with diet which is not like me ive gained alot of b.f im getting my bloods through post and will put up what should i do?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Wait until your bloods are back then ask?


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

Lol good point just getting frustrated and the wife spesh is I thought things would of picked up by now.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Post your results of the bloods on here then we might be able to help.

You can try running proviron at 100mg daily to help with sex drive.

You will most likely have to do another power pct to get thing going again.

How long did you take time off between cycles...?

It could be all in your head as well....some people that come off gear think they have low libido or low test, but they forget that their natural sexdrive won't be the same as while on gear....at 25 it also won't be the same as at 20. A year old will naturally have the sexdrive of someone on gear, wanting to hump everything in sight.....by age 25 things start to calm down again.


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

just proviron? would you run it till you started seeing things improve?

when i started using gear i didnt respect it and sometimes went back on 6 weeks after pct last few cycles was time on plus pct for my time off.

maybe bro but things at the min im lucky to want it once a week rarely morning wood it sucks lol cheers for the replys btw appreciate it!


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

ok guys so got my results in the post and just going to put up the ones i think are important as alot of them i dont understand but if theres any important ones im missing tell me...

test 64 nmol/l

oestradiol 128 pmol/l

prolactin 228 mu/l

cortisal 311 nmol/l

25-oh vitamin d 49.4 nmol/l

someone advised trying 100mg a day of proviron with these results would that still be a good idea?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Comletely lost my sex drive after last cycle and I've no idea whether this is a real thing or not. It is something that either worked for me or was simply a coincidence! I think I read it on an American website where they were saying even if you don't have the desire, get w4nking as often as you can and the drive will come back in a few weeks. It worked for me (I think!) but even if it doesn't, it's not a bad way to fill the time until things get sorted!


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

so you are taking nothing and have a total test score of 64 n/mol ? :whistling:


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

No these the most recent bloods i have and im sure this was while i was on pct not ideal i no but couldnt really tell endo when i wanted to do them all the symptons i explained was at this point scarily enough any ideas ?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

tbh if those blood are on cycle or on / just after PCT they are worthless , you need to do up to date bloods where you have taken nothing at all for at least 8 weeks to get a true picture of what is happening.

*most total test reference only go upto 52 nmol - if it was a private company you used they may go higher but tbh its rare they do -regardless at that point you still had either test or PCT meds in your system as 64nmol is way over the upper range for anyone not taking AAS or PCT meds.


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

Ok il have to seek a private company


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Im in the exact same position op, been 13 weeks since my last jab and my libido is as low as its ever been. The paranoia of not being fully recovered is unreal so I'm ordering a sports hormone test off medichecks today and will post the results up once I get them


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

I no exactly what your feeling bro it does get better tho im 8 months after pct and since then ive got better but still not the same just had more bloods done so hopefully i get answers hope it works out for you


----------



## wilson1978 (Jun 2, 2013)

Get hcg on the go then low dose clomid but try to get pharma Cipla do clomid, stays way from fake crap. Secondly compound-exercises then keep plenty of clean dairy flowing Greek yogurt and put some vitamins from food make sure bit c d b, good sources of iron grass fed meat. Stay off drugs drink and smoking. Reset and never go back on test again unless it's from trt doc. Old post but worth a response. Ask the endo what hcg can do.


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

What makes you say I could never go back on gear mate?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Medichecks test arrived today, will try doing it later and get it posted tomorrow so should have results by Monday at the latest.


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

Okay so had a call today stil waiting for results in paper form but theyve said my testosterone level came back at 6nmol/l there saying thats normal but the range is 6-30 is this normal for a 25 year old any ideas or input please?


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

can anyone at all please give any advice?


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

no its normal

the guidelines say that anyone under 8 or 11 can have trial of testosterone with the aim to reach 15

http://www.endocrinology.org/policy/docs/10-12-01_UK Guidelines Androgens Male.pdf


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Get your bloods done on the Nhs it's free and if low test get some test jelly off the doctor

and retake bloods after 4 weeks

your body has shut down and u won't want sex and when it's back on track u will start to look at women again and dive on the GF


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Danish. It looks like you got low test levels mate. 6 is bottom end of normal but by no means normal for a 25 year old. You should be up around 15-20 mark.

Try a full on power pct and hopefully that will kick start things. You can then get tested in 6 months again and hopefully ul have improved


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Could try Proviron at 25-50mg a day without anything else, this seems to be what it is actually prescribed for as far as I am aware.


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

OK guys so I did a medichecks blood test to see what my levels are at now and it doesn't look good

Lutein sing hormone 2.0iu/L

Follicle stimulate hormone 2.7 iu/L

Prolactin 310 miu/L

Sex hormone binding glob 24nmol/L

Test 7.2 nmol/L

Test shbg ratio 30.0

Can anyone give me any advice power pct to get test levels up? I feel fine in my self no tiredness anymore decent libido not amazing though.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

The Danish said:


> OK guys so I did a medichecks blood test to see what my levels are at now and it doesn't look good
> 
> Lutein sing hormone 2.0iu/L
> 
> ...


 Check out the PCT board in the Steroid and Testosterone Information section. There should be lots of info in there.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

How long have you been off? It takes a good 12 months to get youraelf back to 'normal'.


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

I'd say I finished about may last year matey not sure might be longer is there anything in them results I should worry about?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think 8 months on is way too long, I never stayed on longer than 8 weeks once I learned what I was doing. When I was doing long cycles I ended up with bad gyno which had to be operated on so went out my way to learn about things after that.

I found 6-8 weeks on, followed by a similar time off in between let me add quality muscle without any real sides or loss of sex drive.

All my courses were based around drug half lives so I could control the amount of active compounds in my body and not have big peaks and troughs.

I always started PCT 2 weeks before my system was empty too so that as the endogenous test left my bloodstream my natural production was already getting kick started.


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

Not sure if this was aimed at me or about me but I wasn't on 8 month bro my cycles was usually 12 weeks and pct 2-3 weeks after last pin depending on compounds


----------



## The Danish (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry to bump this thread but any vets on here think with my last results doing the power pct programme could get my natty test levels back to normal?


----------

